# Lathes for sale , anyone ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, so no one whats to trade a table saw for a lathe. Got it.
Does anyone have a used lathe they want to sell ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just ordered one of these for my son. Total price delivered was $162
http://www.amazon.com/Delta-LA200-S...93-8912945?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189630992&sr=8-4


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks dad...when is it arriving?


Bobby said:


> I just ordered one of these for my son. Total price delivered was $162
> http://www.amazon.com/Delta-LA200-Shopmaster-Horsepower-Woodworking/dp/B00006JZZV/ref=pd_bbs_sr_4/102-4584493-8912945?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189630992&sr=8-4


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

It arrived about an hour ago!







What happened to my / your lathe?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> It arrived about an hour ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Well I put it to some good use. Made hundreds of pens lots of lures a few bowls and was getting into the small lamps (and other things I can't think of right now) when she just gave up. I just have not had any time to go doctor her up and get her running. If it's the motor, I am just going to get a new lathe. She was/is a good machine and brought a lot of smiles to peoples faces.

This is a great hobby. I have so many blanks I MUST get another LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I just ordered one of these for my son. Total price delivered was $162
> http://www.amazon.com/Delta-LA200-Shopmaster-Horsepower-Woodworking/dp/B00006JZZV/ref=pd_bbs_sr_4/102-4584493-8912945?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189630992&sr=8-4


The Thats the one I got. good starter.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.

Posted the Table Saw on the classifieds, soon as it's sold, I'll pull the trigger on either the Delta or the Jet. Guess I'll need to start list of other tools needed.
Chuck ?, mandrel ?, chisles, ???

Thanks again !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Posted the Table Saw on the classifieds, soon as it's sold, I'll pull the trigger on either the Delta or the Jet. Guess I'll need to start list of other tools needed.
> Chuck ?, mandrel ?, chisles, ???
> ...


You will need a nice Band Saw! I just happen to have one I'll sell you


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Posted the Table Saw on the classifieds, soon as it's sold, I'll pull the trigger on either the Delta or the Jet. Guess I'll need to start list of other tools needed.
> Chuck ?, mandrel ?, chisles, ???
> ...


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=134051


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> You will need a nice Band Saw! I just happen to have one I'll sell you


Sorry Trodery, I already have a band saw. What else you got I'm going to need ? Do you still have the slow speed grinder for sale?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Sorry Trodery, I already have a band saw. What else you got I'm going to need ? Do you still have the slow speed grinder for sale?


Yep, I got a cheap one. I'll take $30 for it if you come pick it up.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Trodery, you have a PM.


----------

